# Recording local channels (over the air)



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Just got my 721 hooked up tonight. So far, so good.

When I first inquired about the 501 last fall, tech support said based on what I wanted to do, I should wait for the 721. One of the things she said it would do was record an over the air feed of local stations if you connected a feed into the receiver. 

I don't believe this is possible now. Anyone know if they're planning on changing this in a future software release or anything? I can't get my locals thru the Dish...

Thanks!!


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

No. It is not possible to feed your rooftop antenna signal into any Dish Network PVRs.
If you are unable to get your locals via satellite then I recommend calling Dish Network and seeing if you qualify for 'distant' locals which are basically New York and LA feeds of Fox, NBC, ABC, and CBS. The only downside to this is that you don't get your local news or events on the channels but if you want locals mainly for primetime shows then you will be fine.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Software wont help. The integrated PVRs record directly from the digital stream. In order to record an analog signal they would need an encoder---and they dont have it.


----------

